# Congratulations to Kent Shepherd



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Although I'm not sure this is the proper place to post this (and, if I'm wrong, no harm intended), but I wanted everyone to know that fellow woodworker, Kent Shepherd, has an outstanding article entitled "Dado Jig Is a Cut Above" published on page 64 of the current/new issue of "Fine WoodWorking," June 2012, No. 226. The jig is interesting, well thought out and I'll probably make one (just for the heck of it, if no other reason). Thanks Kent.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

John, Thank you very much. I am glad you liked the article. 
I hope you do make the jig. I think you'll like it

Kent


----------



## HillbillyShooter (Feb 15, 2012)

Kent, Hope you receive all the accolades you so richly deserve. I've viewed several of your projects and have always enjoyed them, even if I did not comment. Look forward to further articles and seeing more of your projects. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go, Kent. Always an honor to be published in a high class magazine like FW.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Nice job getting in the last word on WW.


----------

